# Yooka-Laylee(from the makers of Banjo-Kazooie)



## Prof Gallows (Apr 30, 2015)

Vine posted on Twitter of an example of the music(Grant Kirkhope!)
https://twitter.com/PlaytonicGames/status/593852057502806016










Another vine of some in-engine animation
https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/8EEE...?versionId=A7REiCYxC1idM4bxTiUU  .bduubNdp2hq






I hope there are still some members here who played the Banjo games when they were younger, or at least know of them. It's been so long since we've had platforming games that could meet the standards of the Banjo games and no other game really has the same charm. I personally spent hundreds of hours in the Banjo games trying to collect all of the things to collect and just enjoying the music and the worlds.

This new game is being Kickstarted and if it manages to get funded to the point where they can go ahead with it they are going to try and release it for PC, Mac, Wii U, Playstion 4, and Xbox One, so every next gen platform available right now plus PC and Mac.




I'm hopeful for it. And going off of the recent reddit Smash poll it seems like a lot of people still love Banjo.(Banjo had the most votes on reddit to be included into Sm4sh)

What do you guys think?


the original thread was taken from Neogaf <<<I recommend checking it out there too.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

This looks really fascinating.

Can't wait!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't like collectathon games that are just collectathon games, so if this is more of the same, then it'll probably be a pass for me.


----------



## Bostostar (Apr 30, 2015)

I love ukulele's and Banjo-kazooie. My life is complete!


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 30, 2015)

damn... not on nintendo


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 30, 2015)

jekojiru said:


> damn... not on nintendo



"This new game is being Kickstarted and if it manages to get funded to the point where they can go ahead with it they are going to try and release it for PC, Mac, *Wii U*, Playstion 4, and Xbox One, so every next gen platform available right now plus PC and Mac."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 30, 2015)

THIS IS GONNA BE AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks awesome so far! Only thing is I'm not a huge fan of bats/meh with chameleons, especially that red nose. Although from a personality point it fits the seemingly crazy bat. Did they ever mention any genders? If they're gonna be like Banjo & Kazooie, I feel like it's gonna be switched with Yooka being female and Laylee being male.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 1, 2015)

Ooooh, I really hope this takes off. I was (and still am) a huge fan of Banjo-Kazooie and Banjo Tooie. They were basically my childhood.


----------



## Feloreena (May 1, 2015)

I loved Banjo-Kazooie, it was my favourite game when I was younger. I'll definitely be looking forward to this if it gets kickstarted, I'll watch the videos once I'm home from work. I'd get it on the PC but I think I'd definitely want a controller to play it!


----------



## Spongebob (May 1, 2015)

I was just about to make a thread on this lol.
I'm so hyped!!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 1, 2015)

My bad. I made a thread on this when there was ALREADY one. Gallows, whose signature is deserving of a change, please lock mine.

I'm quite dumb for thinking Yooka and Laylee looked different than they do.

But, I'm waiting on the Big Bad of the story.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 1, 2015)

Welp, the kickstart went up today and it's already completely pledged. On top of that they've already raised enough money to cover over half of their stretch goals.

If you feel like giving them some money or just want to check out more information on it, check it out here

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...d-platformer-rare-vival?ref=category_featured


----------



## Feloreena (May 1, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Welp, the kickstart went up today and it's already completely pledged. On top of that they've already raised enough money to cover over half of their stretch goals.
> 
> If you feel like giving them some money or just want to check out more information on it, check it out here
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...d-platformer-rare-vival?ref=category_featured



Wow, that's awesome. I'll pledge ?10 once my next pay cheque comes in so I can get a Steam copy.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 1, 2015)

Yooka is quiet, shy, and a bookworm.
Laylee is energetic, outgoing, and fun to be with.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Really interesting. I'm going to keep an eye on it.

I hope the studio eventually gets to make a spiritual successor to Conker.


----------



## demoness (May 1, 2015)

I'm hopeful and excited for it, I just hope the retro pandering doesn't get out of hand. It's one thing to pay homage to one of my favorite series with a spiritual successor, but entirely something else to make a bloated collectathon that feels it was ripped straight out of 1999, for instance.   That said, I'm thinking of pledging $15+, and if not, will buy it on PS4 regardless.  And the whole idea of expanding worlds with "pagies" is really intriguing.

I'm liking the characters, particularly Laylee.  And just like Kazooie, Laylee gives me a cute anthromorphic bat girl character to identify with.  Not that that would have affected me playing the game or really matters, but it's the first bat/batlike character since Jersey Devil I know of that headlined a game.  I adore bats.

Pretty incredible they've met every goal, though.


----------



## Tao (May 1, 2015)

All my hype is on this! It's like the second coming of my childhood!
I'll need to be careful with that hype though. I don't want it to be one of those games that I get so hyped up for that it can't possibly live up to my insane expectations xD


Laylee kind of looks odd to me though. It's that big red nose! I think I'm more curious to how much like Banjo and Kazooie these two are going to be though in terms of personality and dialogue. Whilst I pretty much do hope it's Banjo-Threeie, I just kinda don't want them to *be* Banjo and Kazooie.



Hopefully it hits all the stretch goals for the release on all platforms on day one. I need a day 1 Wii U copy! 
A bit disappointing that most of the pledge rewards are for the PC version though. Will consoles even have a physical release of this?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 1, 2015)

Tao said:


> A bit disappointing that most of the pledge rewards are for the PC version though. Will consoles even have a physical release of this?



Hard to say. I think with it's success on Kickstarter(854,000 as I type this) it would be pretty silly to not have physical editions. I mean if Minecraft can get a physical edition and Terraria(who even plays that crap) can get physical editions I don't see why this can't. I'll stay hopeful in that regard until I know for certain it isn't an option.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 2, 2015)

I never got to experience the Banjo games, as I never had an N64, but I'm told that they're really fun.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 2, 2015)

It looks amazing! I've really enjoyed the Banjo Kazooie games (except for Nuts & Bolts) so I'm really looking forward to Yooka-Laylee c:


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 2, 2015)

They met their goal for day one console release. Now I can start getting excited. Now they just need to announce a physical Wii U version.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 2, 2015)

I loved Banjo and Kazooie as a kid. This actually makes me really sad in a way, to remember what was a huge part of my childhood, but I am glad they're revamping the concept of it so that kids today can enjoy something similar. All the best to that team for rebuilding what they loved so much, it seems fantastic so far!


----------



## Stalfos (May 2, 2015)

I'm just afraid that it won't be able to live up to the hype. I love Banjo-Kazooie and if this is anything near that game then it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 2, 2015)

Page 2!

- - - Post Merge - - -

This game is wonderful.


----------



## Coach (May 3, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't like collectathon games that are just collectathon games, so if this is more of the same, then it'll probably be a pass for me.









Banjo Kazooie a collectathon? What do you mean?

Looks neat, I'll probably buy it on steam when it comes out

But shouldn't they be getting funds for nuts and bolts 2?


----------



## Kendai (May 4, 2015)

IAMSOEXCITEDOMG

Ahem. Excuse me. My inner fangirl attempted to escape.

But yes. I am looking forward to this. It's about time! Nuts and Bolts was a travesty compared to the originals, imo, but this one -definitely- looks promising!


----------



## Milleram (May 4, 2015)

I am so excited for this to happen. I've been waiting for another game like Banjo-Kazooie for years. I really hope it doesn't end up being disappointing.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 5, 2015)

They posted an interview today, and one of the best things to me was this:



> Actually, someone on the team picked up a Hawaiian dictionary and apparently ??uku? means ?a small brained person? and ?lele? means ?to fly? or, *excitingly, ?to get off of a vehicle?. That?s definitely not a coincidence either.*


 Omg yes

And it looks like Yooka will obviously be using his color changing powers!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 5, 2015)

Banjo was my life when I was young. I only had one game but I was obsessed with it. Never beat it though because I was young of course and had no idea what I was doing.

This game looks amazing, I've always been a big fan of collect-all-the-stuff games because to me it adds like something to do after you finish the game. If this ever gets made I will totally pick up a copy.


----------

